# 1937 Kienzle Message Center Clock W/Case



## kbrew8888 (Dec 13, 2011)

Can anyone tell me anything about this clock? I inherited it from my great uncle and was curious to get some background on it. I can't find any other clocks similar to it. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Charles.

I'm sorry if the images are gigantic, I have no idea how to fix that.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

It#s a so called Kienzle station clock.

In 1934 the German Heer contracted Junghans based in Schramberg to produce the first duty clocks for use in radio stations, they are known as "Betriebsuhren", "Stationsuhren" or by current collectors as "Funkeruhren". As the army grew, around 1937 two other manufacturers became involved in the production of Funkeruhren: Kienzle and Tobias Beaurle & Soehne, both based in Schwenningen. Funkeruhren were produced for the Heer, Luftwaffe and Kriegsmarine. This mix of clients and manufacturers led to the existence of many different variations of the Funkeruhr.









Pic by Funksammler


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice! The case makes it very special!!!


----------



## kbrew8888 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you very much for the manufacturing information! I was somewhat relieved to find that this clock has no swastikas or .... eagles etched in it. To give you both a little background as to this clocks origins, my great uncle served in the army during ww2. He was a communications specialist (T4 I believe) and I also have a typewriter that he used during the war.

I have read that the case is very rare as well, I am by no means expecting an appraisal on this clock...but does it have value? Would it be worth doing any restoration before selling it if I decided to do so?

Thanks again for the help, it has been very difficult for me to find ANY information on this piece.

Charles


----------

